# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  2018 NEW НГ застолка «Дежурные ДЕДОЗАМЕНИТЕЛИ. Без ГМО» -дуэт Д.Евочки

## Львовна

_...Скоро на всех площадках страны «Нашествие Дедов Морозов».
А дуэт Д.Евочки предлагает вашему вниманию новую  застолку:_ _

«Дежурные дедозаменители. Без ГМО.»_




_Нет, это не выборы ДЕДУШКИ! Это веселый застольный игровой момент, который  может стать красной нитью вашего новогоднего банкета. Задействована будет вся публика! Будет вначале много широко раскрытых глаз, потом дикого смеха, неожиданных восторгов,  и, конечно, движни! Все, как мы любим!_

_Застолка подходит для ресторана_

_Реквизит:_ _доступный_

_Проводить:_ _в первом застолье_

_Рассчитано:_ _на весь банкет_

_ЦЕНА:_ _2000 руб._

_ВНИМАНИЕ! Первые пять покупателей получают сценарий со скидкой 10%_

_карта виза сбербанк:_ _4276 2800 1134 2133_ 

_С уважением, Елена Ефременко_ _(Львовна)_

_Татьяна Норская_ _(Татьянка)_


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (03.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021), никанора (05.12.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (02.12.2017)

----------


## Марина Дудник

И я, и я Была хорошей девочкой, я тоже долго жаждала и наконец!!!! Тыдыщ!!!! Сценарий у меня!!!! Рот до ушей, как представлю сие действие))))))))))))))))))) Просто летающие искры радости через весь праздничный вечер!!!! Обязательно включу эту фишку в свой сценарий и буду реально отрываться сама! Леночка и Танюша вновь не разочаровали и подняли настроение до уровня новогоднего! Спасибо мои хорошие!!!! Классная фишка! Кстати, можно вполне адаптировать и на свадьбы и на юбилеи! Еще раз спасибос!!!

----------

дюймовка (03.12.2017), Львовна (03.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021), Татьянка (03.12.2017)

----------


## Ураган

Блок очень интересен, все доступно.Действительно будет работать.Так же этот блок универсален,можно потом проводить и на юбилейчиках. Музыкальное оформление, как всегда на высоте.Однозначно в работу.Лена и Таня огромное СПАСИБО за ваше творчество.

----------

Львовна (03.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021), никанора (06.12.2017), Татьянка (03.12.2017)

----------


## marmaladka

Ой, какие вы красотки!!!!!!!!! Девчули!!!!!! Получила...... прочитала......Поржала...... Это то, что надо!!!!!! Я как раз такую застолочку и искала!!!!!! Как раз и мужчинки будут задействованы!!!! Балдежно!!!!!Молодцы!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (04.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021), Татьянка (04.12.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

> Ой, какие вы красотки!!!!!!!!! Девчули!!!!!! Получила...... прочитала......Поржала...... Это то, что надо!!!!!! Я как раз такую застолочку и искала!!!!!! Как раз и мужчинки будут задействованы!!!! Балдежно!!!!!Молодцы!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!!!


 :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:  Спасибище!!!! Мы так рады, что вам понДравилось!!! После НГ выпустим универсальную такую же штучку. Забегайте. У кого будет этот вариант, получит скидку на универсал. :Derisive:

----------

Львовна (04.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021)

----------


## никанора

Ох, уж эти «Дедушки», ох уж эти Д.Евочки!
У меня не так много материала этого дуэта, но всё что есть, всё в десяточку! Вот и «Дедозаменители» туда же! Отличный блок! Для первого стола, самое оно! Спасибо!!!

Так или иначе, все мы читаем отзывы, читаю их и я, и какую то свою роль они играют… Отзыв на блок для покупателей, мнение лично моё.

Отыграв первую, основную часть блока, вы действительно обеспечите себе движуху на весь вечер. Сюжет блока построен грамотно, всё логично вытекает одно из другого, подводки и финалы додумывать не придётся, всё отлично продуманно. Блок музыкальный и интеллектуально юморной!

Если бы я была гостем, я бы попыталась понравиться Золотому деду, и чтобы он чаще на меня показывал…. 
Я бы очень хотела, чтобы ко мне чаще подходил «Потаскун», и именно строевым шагом! Я бы даже ему честь отдала, чтобы получить то, что мне надо)))

А массовка среди мужчин «Губы уточкой»…. Очень хорошо! Любовь, однако…. Что бы я добавила? Обнимательный флешмоб от всех и для всех. Вот бы я желаний назагадывала. Вот эту тему я бы развила. Вообще крутяк! Но это в принципе в блоке присутствует, каждый ведущий докрутит как хочет, и как видит.

Очень неплох момент создания Романтического настроения, небольшой такой, с юморным подходом, и лирическим опусом на известную всем песню. Хорошо!

Ну и песня - кричалка под финальный тост этого блока. Я в ритм попала, мне понравилось! Описала, конечно не всё.

Если говорить об универсальности блока. Да, его нетрудно адаптировать к юбилеям и свадьбам. Поменяли экипировку, образы оставляем те же, только не деды они у нас уже будут, а …..  Ну и ещё кое что.

Таня, Лена, спасибо Вам за то, что вы у нас есть! Благодарных и надёжных вам покупателей!

----------

Львовна (06.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021), Татьянка (06.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

> Ох, уж эти «Дедушки», ох уж эти Д.Евочки!
> У меня не так много материала этого дуэта, но всё что есть, всё в десяточку! Вот и «Дедозаменители» туда же! Отличный блок! Для первого стола, самое оно! Спасибо!!!


Спасибо, Ника, за такие лестные слова и шикарный развернутый отзыв!!! Приятнооооо невероятно!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33: 




> Если говорить об универсальности блока. Да, его нетрудно адаптировать к юбилеям и свадьбам. Поменяли экипировку, образы оставляем те же, только не деды они у нас уже будут, а ….. Ну и ещё кое что.


 А вот тут прям в точечку!!!  :Ok: В прошлую пятницу я уже делала этот момент на свадьбе. Конечно, там у "дежурных дедов" были другие названия... свадебные :Grin: , но от всего происходящего народ плющился и колбасился нереально!!!  :Yahoo:

----------

наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021), никанора (07.12.2017), Татьянка (06.12.2017)

----------


## дюймовка

мои красавицы...не зря облизывалась на этот блок.....
юмор-убойный...владимирский централ... я падсталом от смеха
что ни реплика----ржака ржака....
самое главное что  всех за столом выбираем-не надо никакие кастинги..это для незнакомой компахи-супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
как ОН мне нужен этот блок вы даже не представляете!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!оооо...я балдююююю

----------

Львовна (12.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021), Татьянка (12.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

> мои красавицы...не зря облизывалась на этот блок.....
> юмор-убойный...владимирский централ... я падсталом от смеха
> что ни реплика----ржака ржака....


Ниночка, ура-ура-ура!!! Мы с Таней просто в восторге от того, что тебе понравилось :Yahoo:  Центал- реально ржака)))) проверено!!! Народ пищит)))




> как ОН мне нужен этот блок вы даже не представляете!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!оооо...я балдююююю


Спасибо за отзыв!!! Пользуйся! Загадывай! И пусть у тебя будет в пять раз больше того, что ты загадаешь :Tender:

----------

дюймовка (12.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021), Татьянка (13.12.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

> самое главное что всех за столом выбираем-не надо никакие кастинги..это для незнакомой компахи-супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Yes4:  именно. Так и было задумано. Т.е. использовать не только тем, кто ведет корпораты, но и для тех, кто работает на рестораны( посадка нескольких компаний) :Derisive:

----------

дюймовка (14.12.2017), Львовна (13.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021)

----------


## NATAHA135

Здравствуйте, Девочки-кудесницы ! Без вас Н/Г не получится . Очень хочется приобрести у вас дедозаменителей без гмо , условия те же?

----------


## Львовна

*NATAHA135*, здравствуйте! Материал в личке. С наступающим! :Smile3:

----------


## НатК

*Львовна*, 
ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ!
подойдут Дедозаменители для домашнего НГ в кругу друзей?

----------


## Львовна

*НатК*, к сожалению для домашнего празднования нет. Предполагается работа с диджеем.

----------


## Irisska

Здравствуйте, будет ли у вас новый блок Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на 2021-2022 год? Сценарии за 2018 и 2019 я у вас приобретала - это просто БОМБА!

----------

